# Hydro Pneumatic System maintenance



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Does anyone have one of these systems to increase their water pressure ?

If so - does anyone ever do any sort of maintenance on their systems ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes i do and just bought another one so the first one lasted 20 years without maintenance


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

My system still works - but the large tank which holds the air has a small leak (which I can patch easily enough) BUT the tank, which has a screw top. is leaking a black like/ dirty like substance. I'm wondering if in an ideal world we are supposed to periodically wash out the tank. We discovered the leak when we were painting the tank because of the black 'spot'. I think a new 130 ltr system only costs 14,000 pesos (plus labor). Patching or cleaning the old tank is the cheaper option....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

MangoTango said:


> My system still works - but the large tank which holds the air has a small leak (which I can patch easily enough) BUT the tank, which has a screw top. is leaking a black like/ dirty like substance. I'm wondering if in an ideal world we are supposed to periodically wash out the tank. We discovered the leak when we were painting the tank because of the black 'spot'. I think a new 130 ltr system only costs 14,000 pesos (plus labor). Patching or cleaning the old tank is the cheaper option....


good question, I have no idea and never did it. We got a new tank when the old one rusted out and leaked. I do not remember a black substance leaking though.. I bet you are supposed to do something but I have no idea what ..


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Sell the house and let the next guy worry about it 😁


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> Sell the house and let the next guy worry about it 😁


Well as I write this the house is listed (on the internet) with two different realtors. One is a big name, global company. The other is a small'ish one woman company as best I can tell. I have a friend who swears by this woman. She is a selling machine. She goes fishing for prospects in Mexico City and lures them out here. We know of three houses she has independently sold recently. My asking price is kind of high - although it is low in comparison to other homes for sale in the area. And then you have to take 5% commission right off the top. Then there are taxes etc. In the US I would have asked the realtor for what I could expect at 'closing'. I'll have to see if someone can give me that here. BUT - who knows, it may take years to sell the place.

What I found interesting is that neither of the two realtors wanted a contract. It is like all on a trust system - which I am ok with - but I am going to have a log book at the door and when someone comes to see the house they will need to record who they are, who brought them to the house and when. I'd also like them to take a moment and comment on the house likes / dislikes etc.. There is one agent I am supposed to meet this week for coffee and she wants me to sign a lengthy contract , committing to nine months yada yada. She is another one with a massive global company. I'm going to tell her I'm not signing a contract, and why, and we will see how that goes. The first contract she sent me called for an exclusive listing. You really have to be careful with what you sign.

Regarding the water pressure system on the roof. When I went up there this morning it was leaking again so I called the 'handyman' and told him to go ahead and replace the whole thing ($14,000 pesos +). Call it a karma thing...


----------

